# Raspberry, paw paw, others for trade..



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

I have raspberry starts, pawpaw seedlings, black walnut seedlings, and others as they get ready to trade/barter for other fruit or nut producing plants.

Raspberry plants are red, thorny kind. That's been in my wife's family for over 60 years.

Paw paw trees are the type that grow wild here.. all I know is they produce good sized fruit.

Black walnuts are the type that grow wild here.. they will be this year's sprouts to 1+ year old. 

Let me know if you are interested!


----------



## M88A1 (May 21, 2012)

What part of Ky are you in?


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Yes, KYcountry, where are you located? I would be interested in both red raspberry plants and paw paw seedlings. I am south of Lex.


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm in south central KY. 42642 is my zipcode so you can google where I'm located. I'm an hour and a half+ south of Lexington..

If I don't have to ship them, I can get some NICE sized paw paw sprouts!


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Would you be interested in trading raspberry starts for anything else? Or selling, perhaps? I have Resurrection Lilies, strawberries, lemon balm, chamomile...


----------

